# شرح تحويل نظام الويندوز من sp2 ، sp1 الى sp3 .. مع تحميل البرنامج



## PETER_OSCAR (2 يناير 2010)

*شرح تحويل نظام الويندوز من sp1 ، sp2 الى sp3
*
WindowsXP-KB936929-SP3-x86-ENU

هذه الحزمة تقوم بتحويل نسخة النظام من

Windows XP Service Pack 1 - 2 

الى

Windows XP Service Pack 3
دون الحاجة الى الفرمتة او تغيير النظام باعادة التنزيل :

اولا نقوم بتنزيل الحزمة :
Windows XP Service Pack 3 Package for IT Professionals and Developers


الأصدار : 6.2.29.0

الويندوز : (Microsoft Windows XP ( Any Edition 

الترخيص : مجانى (Free Ware )

طريقة التثبيت :-


اضغط على الملف وإنتظر حتى الإنتهاء 
وسيقوم بعمل إعادة تشغيل
غالبا تأخذ من 15 : 20 دقيقة حتى ينتهى تنزيل النظام





وستصبح النسخة SP3





الحجم : 316 MB

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9LV0CWIC​


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (29 يناير 2010)

*فين الردود الموضوع ماعجبش حد ولا اية*


----------



## الروح النارى (22 فبراير 2010)

peter_oscar قال:


> *فين الردود الموضوع ماعجبش حد ولا اية*


 
*شـــكراااً ليــــــpeter_oscar ــك*

*حليت مشكلة ترقية الويندز*

*كان عندى ترقية باك 1 الى باك 2 *
*دلوقتى باظ من التروجان*

*المسيح معاك*​


----------



## آينشتاين (22 فبراير 2010)

موضوع رائع جدا بس انا مبحديث علشان النسخة بتتقل معايا لأ نة بيأخد من مساحة الهارد c ولا انته مش معايا شكرا لموضوعك الرائع


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (22 فبراير 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــكراااً ليــــــpeter_oscar ــك*
> 
> *حليت مشكلة ترقية الويندز*
> 
> ...



شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## PETER_OSCAR (22 فبراير 2010)

آينشتاين قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا بس انا مبحديث علشان النسخة بتتقل معايا لأ نة بيأخد من مساحة الهارد c ولا انته مش معايا شكرا لموضوعك الرائع



شكرا على مرورك


----------



## الروح النارى (22 فبراير 2010)

آينشتاين قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا بس انا مبحديث علشان النسخة بتتقل معايا لأ نة بيأخد من مساحة الهارد c ولا انته مش معايا شكرا لموضوعك الرائع


 
*أنا معاك أخى أنشتاين  علشان حجم البرنامج نفسة 316 mg*
*بس ممكن فى التقسيم تزيد من مساحه الهارد*
*على العموم هناك برامج بتطلب منك الترقية*
*و المشكلة عندى أوفيس 2007 عاوز ويندز باك 2*
*فيه مشكلة بسيطه عندى ويندز باك 3 الجهاز قبله باك 2*
*مش عارف السبب أيه*
*المسيح معاكم*
​


----------

